

LinkedIn Jobs--A better Monster, or recruiter-dominated? - tomrod
http://www.linkedin.com/jobs

======
tomrod
Really just wondering if this has the potential to keep out recruiting riff-
raff, and serve as a platform for better Web 2.0 job postings. Thoughts?

